# Pre-School Toddler Mittens



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

It's getting colder .....hope you like my latest design to keep little fingers cosy.

Knitted flat on 2needles, using DK (8ply) yarn

Free pattern instructions ~
http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/toddler-mittens.html


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

These are so sweet!! Thanks for the link... although, I don't like to seam my knits. If I can convert the patter so that I can knit them with circulars, my little grand-niece and daughters of my friends will be so happy.

Happy Winter and happy knitting to you.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I love these I am in the process of loom knitting 2 pair for my grandson. Mine are made in 2 pcs. Hand and thumb. I have 3 done and 1 started... hope to finish today...


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

i would also like to knit this mittens; I would prefer circular; if I try it I will let you know what if any changes I make


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

A great pattern, thank you so much xx


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

clkay said:


> i would also like to knit this mittens; I would prefer circular; if I try it I will let you know what if any changes I make


I prefer circular knitting too; dislike seaming. If you succeed, please, please share your insight with us. Thanks in advance, and good luck.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you, just perfect for me, don't like circular needles.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

maryann1701 - Glad you like the design! 
And I am delighted to see your little avatar pic of my all-in-one baby top !!!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> These are so sweet!! Thanks for the link... although, I don't like to seam my knits. If I can convert the patter so that I can knit them with circulars, my little grand-niece and daughters of my friends will be so happy.
> 
> Happy Winter and happy knitting to you.


They can be knitted on circular needles, Just cast on 28 stitches and divide in half for Magic Loop knitting. I make my grandson's mittens on circular needles.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> These are so sweet!! Thanks for the link... although, I don't like to seam my knits. If I can convert the patter so that I can knit them with circulars, my little grand-niece and daughters of my friends will be so happy.
> 
> Happy Winter and happy knitting to you.


They can be knitted on circular needles, Just cast on 28 stitches and divide in half for Magic Loop knitting. I make my grandson's mittens on circular needles.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you, just perfect for me, don't like circular needles.


Thank you Marianna. Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They are so cute! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Marianna; I was hoping you would notice my avitar, cause at the moment I don't have the facilities to post pictures of my work, the all-in-one baby top is the best jersey pattern I have ever knitted,I have made quite a few already, I just love it,thank you


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for posting. Perfect timing to go with the hat Im knitting.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> They can be knitted on circular needles, Just cast on 28 stitches and divide in half for Magic Loop knitting. I make my grandson's mittens on circular needles.


Thank you. I'll follow your advice. Thelma


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> They can be knitted on circular needles, Just cast on 28 stitches and divide in half for Magic Loop knitting. I make my grandson's mittens on circular needles.


Thank you. I'll follow your advice. Thelma


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Thank you. I'll follow your advice. Thelma


When you get to the area for the decreases, here is how I do it, At the beginning of the round, Knit 1 , then knit 2 tog . Then knit across to the last 3 stitches Slip 1 knitwise , slip one purlwise, then put needle tip in back loop of slipped stitches and knit it then knit 1 turn and do the second half of stitches the same way. Do the decrease round every other round. When you are down to about ten stitches cut your yarn and Kitchener the stitches or run the needle trough and pull it tight and fasten off.
These mittens were knitted for two little boys who come trough my crossing every day. It is a reward for their using manners and never getting in trouble or giving me a problem like a lot of the kids do when I tell them to repeat coming through when they go out of the crossing area.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> When you get to the area for the decreases, here is how I do it, At the beginning of the round, Knit 1 , then knit 2 tog . Then knit across to the last 3 stitches Slip 1 knitwise , slip one purlwise, then put needle tip in back loop of slipped stitches and knit it then knit 1 turn and do the second half of stitches the same way. Do the decrease round every other round. When you are down to about ten stitches cut your yarn and Kitchener the stitches or run the needle trough and pull it tight and fasten off.
> These mittens were knitted for two little boys who come trough my crossing every day. It is a reward for their using manners and never getting in trouble or giving me a problem like a lot of the kids do when I tell them to repeat coming through when they go out of the crossing area.


Thank you! You are so sweet to give me all this information. I have copied it and will certainly use it when I make these mittens for my little grand-niece, and a neighbor's child (My children are grown and my grandson is 24-years old!!).

Your reward mittens are a dream... do you also have the pattern for these? If so, will you please share it with us?


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

It is a three cable crosses and is very easy to follow. You can use beads or buttons for the eyes and my tip is this: If using this pattern for the mittens, sew the beads or buttons on before closing the top of the mittens.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> It is a three cable crosses and is very easy to follow. You can use beads or buttons for the eyes and my tip is this: If using this pattern for the mittens, sew the beads or buttons on before closing the top of the mittens.


Thanks for the pattern. I read it and I know I can do it. You are a Dear Heart to share this with me; you put a smile on my face and I know my "little people cold weather" will love them, as well as their moms. Isn't knitting wonderful? The ability to make and gift these quick knits is so satisfying.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

You are so welcome. I have two grandsons, the oldest one is 13 and lives with his dad's mother due to something he was arrested for. The youngest one is 8 will be 9 in June and lives in VA. with my youngest son and his wife. The grandson in Va. is the one that is always asking for me to make him something. For the last 2 years it was the mittens with the owls. This year it is a pair of gloves , a hat and a scarf in Black yarn.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> You are so welcome. I have two grandsons, the oldest one is 13 and lives with his dad's mother due to something he was arrested for. The youngest one is 8 will be 9 in June and lives in VA. with my youngest son and his wife. The grandson in Va. is the one that is always asking for me to make him something. For the last 2 years it was the mittens with the owls. This year it is a pair of gloves , a hat and a scarf in Black yarn.


You are blessed with two grandsons. And, it's great that the 8-year-old wants you to knit for him. Good, he's into scarves, so that when he's older he'll want them still. Of course living in VA he would have good use for scarves and the gloves and hats.

The only thing my 24-year-old grandson wants is socks. He won't wear scarves or sweaters... but, being in Southern California, it doesn't get that cold and most men here don't wear them, which I think is horrible. lol We women wear them when it gets cold enough. I've four grown children (55, 54, 53 and 51); 4 daughters none married/no children (the old maids!). Good thing the youngest, my son married and gave me my one and only grandchild.

But, I have a wonderful niece with four great kids, whom I dearly love and love knitting for them and their mom. Her brother is also a fav of mine with offspring... all boy and they don't want much in knitting... but, this year, finally, one of them wants a cap with the Denver Bronco's logo on it. I also knit for my cousin's grandkids. I gotta do the best I can to find young-uns in my family... LOL


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you for the free link to your pattern!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Cynthia Turner said:


> Thank you for the free link to your pattern!


You are so welcome Cynthia! I just learned the Magic loop method 2 years ago and I have mad many pairs of mittens by it for my grandson and several kids that come through my school crossing where I am the crossing guard.It makes knitting mittens much easier than using double pointed needles.


----------

